# AHartzell | Lawn Leveling (part 1)



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

So today was decision day: mow at 0.875" and apply PGR or scalp and level. Well I couldn't stand the idea of mowing at 0.875" the rest of the season.

Picked up the sand myself for roughly $50. Got back to the house, set mower to 0.500" and scalped away.

Then I used my Scott's drop spreader as a wheelbarrow and put dollops of sand on lawn. I used a metal rake to roughly spread them out.

This is where I got...um creative. I used the wooden pallet the mower shipped on and a ratchet strap to drag it all over the lawn to level the sand. I then lightly brushed it in with push broom (careful not to mess up the level).

I put out some fert and watered in. 80% of the sand disappeared :shock:

For those of you who said this was physically draining....you were on the money. I'm absolutely exhausted! Some pics below. I'll keep pics coming as it fills in.

Hoping I didn't waste a lot of time and energy and end up with lumpy lawn!!!


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> I used the wooden pallet the mower shipped on


Maybe I missed something here but you used a reel mower to pull a pallet?


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

MarkV said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > I used the wooden pallet the mower shipped on
> ...


No - the mower shipped on a wooden pallet. I just used the pallet (pulled by hand).


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Awesome!!! Keep us updated. Bumpier no. Perfectly smooth? Not yet, but, you're one step closer! I'm pretty sure you will be able to mow at 1/2" now. When you mow, just give the lawn a good soaking, should help keep the sand off the reel. I had to raise the HOC to .62" :roll: (I was out on vacation and couldn't mow) but I'm liking how green it's looking so I'm sticking with it. I was tempted to throw some sand but we have been getting a lot of rain and didn't want to deal with spreading wet sand. All you need now is a verticutter!


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Awesome!!! Keep us updated. Bumpier no. Perfectly smooth? Not yet, but, you're one step closer! I'm pretty sure you will be able to mow at 1/2" now. When you mow, just give the lawn a good soaking, should help keep the sand off the reel. I had to raise the HOC to .62" :roll: (I was out on vacation and couldn't mow) but I'm liking how green it's looking so I'm sticking with it. I was tempted to throw some sand but we have been getting a lot of rain and didn't want to deal with spreading wet sand. All you need now is a verticutter!


That was a question I had. How and when to mow now? lol don't want to let it get 2" tall but don't want to be throwing sand everywhere.

I already have a feeling this will be first of many many leveling projects. It's worse when the previous owner didn't do anything but mow. Hard to get level, not bad to maintain.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Yea this leveling process takes time but you see the benefits every time you do it. You should be able to wait at least 5 days before you have to mow, but whenever you do mow, water the lawn first until the sand is nice and wet. Should help keep the sand down. I didn't have to backlap my mower after leveling either. All I did was adjust the reel to bedknife once in a while. I think I read that you have 2.5ksqft? How much sand did you use?


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Yea this leveling process takes time but you see the benefits every time you do it. You should be able to wait at least 5 days before you have to mow, but whenever you do mow, water the lawn first until the sand is nice and wet. Should help keep the sand down. I didn't have to backlap my mower after leveling either. All I did was adjust the reel to bedknife once in a while. I think I read that you have 2.5ksqft? How much sand did you use?


I only had 1yd. After just 2/3 of front I still have some left. Going to do side yard and maybe more on front after today.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea this leveling process takes time but you see the benefits every time you do it. You should be able to wait at least 5 days before you have to mow, but whenever you do mow, water the lawn first until the sand is nice and wet. Should help keep the sand down. I didn't have to backlap my mower after leveling either. All I did was adjust the reel to bedknife once in a while. I think I read that you have 2.5ksqft? How much sand did you use?
> ...


You have a nice truck. How close were you to bottoming that thing out on the back wheel wells? I've got an older F150 that I am worried I would have issues with putting much more than 900ish lbs in. The yard is coming along nicely!


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > Iriasj2009 said:
> ...


Thanks! I don't think it was even close. I parked on the road when I got home and it just looked level instead of the factory frontward tilt.

I'm just debating adding more sand. It's so hard to tell if the sand is where it's supposed to be or whether it's just laying on the lawn. 🤔


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > ahartzell said:
> ...


A nice rain will help decide that for you. I know I need more after my 900lbs but I dont think I have a huge sanding project in me this year. Maybe a bit more spot leveling this year and a big project next.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> I'm just debating adding more sand. It's so hard to tell if the sand is where it's supposed to be or whether it's just laying on the lawn. 🤔


From what you described when you applied the sand and from what I see in the pics, I'm pretty sure you did a good job at spreading evenly. Of course, more will be needed but for now relax and you can spot level any low spots. When I scalped and leveled, I focused on covering any green that was showing indicating the low spots. I'm also using a drag mat which is real nice.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Since you like the truck 😜


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just debating adding more sand. It's so hard to tell if the sand is where it's supposed to be or whether it's just laying on the lawn. 🤔
> ...


That's my fear...I figured the whole thing would be brown (either scalped or green spots covered in sand) but I still have green...


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Since you like the truck 😜


Perdy for sure!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

So you used 1 yard of sand on2.5k sqft correct? If so, from my experience, 2 yards would had been better. But, no worries, you should be fine. If I were you, once it greens back up. I would add more sand if you're up for it. Sand would disappear much quicker vs a scalped Bermuda.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> So you used 1 yard of sand on2.5k sqft correct? If so, from my experience, 2 yards would had been better. But, no worries, you should be fine. If I were you, once it greens back up. I would add more sand if you're up for it. Sand would disappear much quicker vs a scalped Bermuda.


So far it's 1yd on probably 1500ft (I've only done front and not side). Scalped it to 0.500" but of course it's uneven at that HOC. Just don't want all that work and near death experience to go to waste. I'm dreading the green up and mow at 0.625" resulting in scalping still :shock:

ETA: I only got 1yd because that's all that would fit in back of truck. No time to empty it and get more yesterday.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Okay 1yard fo 1.5ksqft is a good amount.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Yea I just used MapDevelopers again to estimate. Main front is ~1400sqft and side is ~800sqft...it just doesn't look super smooth to the naked eye (and definitely not like Ware's after his major leveling)

ETA: http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=148#p1878


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I went back out and put the rest of the sand down. It looks a little better now to me. But I'm not sure how it will turn out because when I water the sand seems to disappear and doesn't look level anymore.

I guess time will tell.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> because when I water the sand seems to disappear and doesn't look level anymore.


That's what it is supposed to do  While you are watering, the sand is just moving around to find all of the low spots, even some you haven't noticed before.

Its going to look great, but you most likely can always use more sand.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > because when I water the sand seems to disappear and doesn't look level anymore.
> ...


Well in that case my ~1400sqft lawn could use about 6yds of sand :lol:

I think a problem might be that it has a large "undulation"...not necessarily trying to level that. Just want it relatively level so I can mow with reel at 0.500" or so and not be so uneven.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Got another yard of sand and worked on side yard. This only took maybe 0.5yd so I'm saving the rest for next week or so when it grows back in and I can hit some spots.

I think the scalp may have killed some parts :shock:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> I think the scalp may have killed some parts :shock:


 :lol: kill Bermuda, your joking right?

It will come back meaner and greener, just give it some time. Trust the process!


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > I think the scalp may have killed some parts :shock:
> ...


Oh I do after the last scalp. Just not trusting myself at being a good sand leveler.

This is the last scalp then 7 days later (about 10 days ago). I couldn't stand it so I scalped again and now sand.





So far with a sand covered yard that doesn't look level, I'm regretting cutting that beautiful green.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Gave the lawn a small wetting and then a cut at 0.750". I THINK I can tell a big difference in smoothness. More time will tell. I will say that I was scalping at anything below 1" and at this HOC (0.750") I didn't see any.

I added more sand to obvious trouble spots. I can see the sand settling in areas (like tire tracks where previous owner mowed ruts into lawn) so that's good.

This AM before work:


This afternoon pre-cut:




Post-cut:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

This concludes this seasons major leveling. I have some sand left over for spot leveling in the next weeks or months.

Some things:
(1) you will need more sand than you think
(2) make sure you have the right tools (wheelbarrow, shovel, take, drag mat, leveling rake)
(3) It's a project (not something you can do as a leisurely afternoon walk)

My lawn was very uneven. By that I mean it had lots of small holes and ruts/tire tracks. It also has large swells. The worst parts were near driveways and sidewalks. About 1.5ft into lawn it had settled or been mowed constantly. This first leveling probably fixed the majority. It's still not perfect but MUCH better than before. It will probably get some touch ups this season and a scalp/verticut/scalp and leveling in the spring.

I'll post pics for another week or two so you can follow it growing in completely.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks for sharing ahartzell. I'm sure this will help answer many questions.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

For comparison:

7/18/17 (after initial sand) and today 7/23/17 (after double cut at 0.750")


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks good. So is that scalping or just sand you can still see?


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> Looks good. So is that scalping or just sand you can still see?


Sand


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Just a matter of time and you will be loving the results.... That is if that has not already happened.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Just a matter of time and you will be loving the results.... That is if that has not already happened.


I'm already loving the results. But this is also a disease...so I'll be sanding more eventually. Not sure if I can survive another this season (between heat and my wife ready to kill me). :lol:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Cut at 0.750", trim, edge. Looking better. You can't tell from pic (🙄) but it's a beautiful checkerboard pattern.



Waiting for it to fill in completely and get "out of hand" before applying PGR.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Wow! Amazing results!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks good! Congrats!


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Thanks! It's always a bummer when it looks striped/checkered but the sun isn't hitting right for pic :lol:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

May have to raise to 0.875" next mow. Noticing now I'm scalping a few spots. It seems as though the sand has settled more and its lumpier (sp?) than it was right after sand.

Might verticut but don't want to just rip out all the sand so I'm trying to wait until next season.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks like you're settling into the right HOC for the lawn. :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> Looks like you're settling into the right HOC for the lawn. :thumbup:


Do you mean 0.750" (as pictured) or 0.875"? I felt a like I failed a little going to that range, but I've seen a few beautiful lawns on here that are maintained at that height. Don't feel bad anymore


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> ...I felt a like I failed a little going to that range...


Nah, you can't force it if it isn't level enough to go lower. I'd say you're doing just fine if you're within the HOC range of the mower. Some of my best looking turf has been cut at 3/4". :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I took that third pic just so you could see the difference in my lawn and the neighbors :lol: Looks like mine is starting to creep into theirs (or my fert is making the edge of theirs greener)


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Snipped at 0.875" - don't think it looks as good and even at this height. Not sure if it's because all the grass isn't grown to that height so I'm partially cutting or what.

At this height the stripes aren't as noticeable and the actual cut looks uneven. Not sure how my 300lb greens mower only lays light stripes 🤔


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

How often were you watering after you scalped the first time?


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Looks good to me but it looks like you have a few spots where its settled into a small or low spot, or the grass just isn't growing as quickly in small isolated patches. That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> How often were you watering after you scalped the first time?


1-2x per week. Totalling a little over an inch because it was (and is) very hot here.

It has settled some, and the spots that were more heavily sanded are slower to pick up. In general, the yard is growing quickly enough that a dose of PGR is in order. Trying to hold off in case I want to verticut and sand more.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Still improving. Getting noticeably thicker and growing rapidly to the point I need to PGR. However I'm trying to decide if I want to squeeze a verticut in.

This is at 0.875". Stripes nicely although you can never see checkerboard pattern, just stripes depending on which way you look at it. Stripes nicely but I feel like they fade quickly. Right when I'm done it's obviously striped but within a few hours it's faded and the next day it's hard to tell.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

So the yard has plateaued and started to slide south again. I can tell a difference my last post on August 1st.

It's starting to cut uneven and scalp despite remaining at same HOC since Aug 1.

Thinking a scalp and verticut may be in order.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> So the yard has plateaued...


Season 1 is in the books - thoughts?


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > So the yard has plateaued...
> ...


Definitely a lot better. Going to do another leveling in the spring. I'm thankful for a break too 😜


----------

